# Help me with black/green algae



## Bsasan (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi there, 
I have had an aquarium for about 2 years and switched the light from florescent T8 to T5 about a year ago. At first it seams the plant grow better, I always had some algae but it was under control. But last 3-4 months it seams the algae growing much faster and getting out of control,
Somebody told me to decrease the time that light is on and I changed it from about 12 hours to 8-9 hours a month ago but it doesn't seams that it helps.

Please help me to find the problem. My tank info: 
It is a 60G tank, with about 12 small fish with one T5 HO light, I don't inject CO2 but put one bottle cap of "Seachem Flourish" 3 times a week. I also started adding "Seachem Flourish Potassium" from 2-3 moths ago about 2 times a week. I add some Equilibrium to increase the GH a bit. I don't change the filter material very often (I just clean the sponge once every a few months) 
Water Parameter right now:
GH: 5-6
KH: 1-2
PH: 7.0 
Nitrate: about 0

I included a few picture, please let me know if you need any other info, 
I appreciate any help. Thanks

View attachment 146745
View attachment 146753
View attachment 146761
View attachment 146769
View attachment 146777


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Can't see the pictures. Hard to recommend the appropriate type of treatment without seeing the situation.


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

Yeah you gotta reupload those pics, we can't see them.

Just going by what you're saying and not seeing pics I would probably do a blackout for a few days. Your plants will be ok but once certain algaes take hold you gotta find a way to kill it all or reduce alot of it to kinda "reset" the off balance.


----------



## Bsasan (Mar 8, 2013)

Sorry guys, not sure why pictures dosn't work, I try to share them from Google:
Please let me know if doesn't work, Thanks

https://goo.gl/photos/uKhKK3xRELSabkPu9


----------



## joeyk (May 30, 2016)

There's a few things you could try:

(Some of these have already been suggested)

further reducing your lighting period to around 6-7 hours

Reducing your flourish dosage to 2x a week 

Adding more plants (less available nutrients for algae)

Doing a tank "blackout" (leaving your lights off for a couple days) in an effort to weaken/kill off some of the algae

If you're using any sort of filter floss, I would recommend cleaning it weekly or bi-weekly

Hopefully that helps a little bit


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

That black algae I'd kill with hydrogen peroxide. Works like a charm. Then do a blackout.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks almost like blue/green algae. 
Like the other guys said, if it's only on the decorations/plants I'd take them out and put them into a hydrogen peroxide dip - Google for the ratio. Otherwise, if it's everywhere and it is that slimy blue/green algae I'd just kill it by using Erythromycin


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

Yeah dips work best like reckon said, you can also use a syringe, like the ones the pharmacists give out with meds if you're lazy like me. Won't hurt fish but it will kill snails and shrimp if you get it directly on them.


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Nice Avatar Troutsniffer


----------



## Bsasan (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks all for your replay. I would follow your advise and give you an update later, Thanks


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

black stuff looks like cyanobacteria. 
-you'll want to spot treat by removing as much of it as you can. 
-reduce lighting/direct sunlight
-increase water flow/aeration
-reduce nutrient dosage
-add some faster growing plants
-up water changes slightly


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Cyanobacteria ... is a symptom of too much nutrient + light, many have mentioned it. 

1) Water changes with nuetral water every couple of days will help with nutrient immediately, check filters for the nutruent sources too and I would add Hydroton and/or Biohome to any media mix you prefer for a longer term control, 

2) Reduce like light as suggested but the light quality may have shifted as all flourrscents fade / shift over time older bulbs usually produce light more conducive to Cyanobacteria growth 

3) increase flow / oxygenation I have not seen Cyanobacteria in tanks with high flow and oxidation - basically that's how Hydrogen Peroxide works ... is provides an intense dose of oxidation that the bacteria can not survive


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

A single T5 light bulb on a 60gallon tank is probably not excessive. Rather the issue before was probably too long of a light period, so reducing that to less than 10 hours should help with maintenance going forward.


----------



## gyhnbvfredc (Dec 25, 2016)

I just had a cyanobacteria outbreak, I first made sure there's proper water circulation, removed most the cyanobacteria via water changes, didnt add ferts, no food & lights for 3days. After the 3 days the cyanobacteria was gone.


----------

